

This piece of bread charts youth unemployment in Spain - malchow
http://data-cuisine.net/data-dishes/unemployed-pan-con-tomate/

======
fasteo
"Pan con tomate" is a popular breakfast here in Spain, so good choice here.
Now you only need to think where to put the 25% black economy that plagues our
country, where most of our young people are actually working.

I suggest some black olive paté.

